# Fur question?



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut has developed a dark stripe down his back and the fur feels really short there, does anyone know why this is?
i'm assuming its just his coat changing because he is malting loads but wanted to check with the experts! ive added a photo of it below not sure how well you can see it though, but the fur is really short there and feels quite course.


----------



## stacieyoung (Feb 3, 2006)

Kye had this too, he looked like a skunk!! its changed back colour now and his fur is getting longer, Kye is 5 months and i just thought it was where he was starting to get his longer coat (he is a Long Coat), you can already start to see his 'mane' growing!!.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanuts the same age and is gettingreally long around his neck and ears now


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree, it's his adult fur growning in.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

arrh my baby is growing up :shock: lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup hes growing up, here comes his adult coat...now be prepared cause a long coats coat isnt its full length untill its 3 years old lol.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

so is it getting shorter before it gets longer? :? i don't want it too change i love his fluffy puppy coat


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Same with Guinny. I can really tell his adult coat is coming in after a bath, he gets all fluffy!!


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

My MIL's chi is shorthaired but has the ridge going down the center of her back and the fur there is coarse. She is 5 years old and it has always been this way since she got her adult coat in. The rest of her fur is really soft. Just the ridge is coarse. The difference in texture is pretty extreme.

Why would that be?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sometimes its just the way the hair grows in...

yup peanuts hair will get realy short (hell seem like a short haired chi) for a while, then the adult feathering will start comming in, and his tail and pants and then around 6-8 months his mane will realy start comming in...the manes the part that realy takes the 3 years to come in fully though!

Dodger in his puppy fluff









5 months, fluff mostly droped and sleak smoothness of adult comming in, inbetween looking all shortcoated with fluffy ears lol.









and now at 10 months








hes realy starting to feather out,

vixie did the same thing

6months after puppy blow out

















and now at a year and a half or so, course her haire will never be aslong as dodgers as an intcat female blows a little her coat with every heat and it takes some time to grow back in.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie has a "racing stripe" down her back that developed when she got her adult coat. Apparently her coat is still developing (she's 15 months) because I've noticed in the last few weeks that the stripe is extending down her tail, and also up her neck, currently stopping just between the backs of her ears. 
She's a smooth-coat, and there is a slightly different texture to the stripe, but nothing major.

She also has a small patch of hair on the back of her head is still smooth like puppy fur!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

he'd been sitting in front of a heater, so when i first saw it i thought OMG hes singed his fur!  
but its spreading and he is malting alot, also its still long round his ears and his tail is fanning abit!
so my mind is at peace now knowing that its just him shedding his puppy coat.
thanks everyone


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Leila also has a racing stripe down her back of darker and coarser fur. I thought it might have something to do with the mo-hawk hair or something. She sticks up her mo-hawk when shes mad sometimes :lol:


----------



## sweetchi (Jan 1, 2006)

What a beautiful Chi Dodger is, Foxywench! I hope to have my new furbabe sometime after June and Dodger is what I've had in mind, but they are all so precious I may just end up with a smooth coat, too.

All of you here are great people who care so much for their little one's and I'm so pleased to have found this site..


----------

